# syslog growing like 500 MB -> USB messages

## Speedy1205

Hey Guys,

I had a issue that my Microsoft wireless mouse did not work on the USB 2.0 Ports on my Elitebook 8540w. I plugged it to 3.0 Ports and its working fine now. 

In the 2.0 Ports I get permanent the following errors:

```
Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.327731] usb 2-1.3: adding 2-1.3:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.327805] usbhid 2-1.3:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.327811] usbhid 2-1.3:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.343481] input: Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3:1.2/input/input16

Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.343724] usbhid 2-1.3:1.2: looking for a minor, starting at 96

Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.343813] generic-usb 0003:045E:0745.0009: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input2

Feb 19 21:36:08 gento kernel: [16828.343897] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

Feb 19 21:36:09 gento kernel: [16829.371290] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh4-0601/ffff880235c11f80 start 2 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:09 gento kernel: [16829.371315] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:09 gento kernel: [16829.382380] hub 2-1:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Feb 19 21:36:09 gento kernel: [16829.444380] usb 2-1.3: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

Feb 19 21:36:09 gento kernel: [16829.521866] usb 2-1.3: link qh1-0601/ffff880235c11a00 start 0 [1/3 us]

Feb 19 21:36:09 gento kernel: [16829.522291] usb 2-1.3: link qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.548840] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.548865] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-0601/ffff880235c11a00 start 0 [1/3 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.559948] hub 2-1:1.0: port 3 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.619546] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.621894] usb 2-1.3: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.699648] usb 2-1.3: link qh1-0601/ffff880235c11a00 start 0 [1/3 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.700104] usb 2-1.3: link qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.700693] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.700715] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-0601/ffff880235c11a00 start 0 [1/3 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.763829] usb 2-1.3: reset full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.841589] usb 2-1.3: link qh1-0601/ffff880235c11a00 start 0 [1/3 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.842174] usb 2-1.3: link qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.842633] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-3008/ffff880235c11680 start 0 [1/2 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.842655] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh1-0601/ffff880235c11a00 start 0 [1/3 us]

Feb 19 21:36:10 gento kernel: [16830.875387] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008
```

Any Idea what this could be ?

Thanks for advice.

----------

## gentoo_ram

I bet you have USB debug logging turned on in your kernel config.

----------

## Speedy1205

after sitting now days after days I figured out the issue was the following option:

Improved Transaction Translator scheduling

I compiled this within the kernel and working now  :Smile: 

Thanks anyway for the suggestion  :Smile: 

----------

